# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  فوائد العمل خمس

## أمل السعادة

الفوائد الخمس للعمل:

1 ـ إشباع الحاجات النفسية:

يساهم العمل في إشباع الحاجات النفسية للانسان كالحاجة إلى الاحترام والتقدير، والحاجة إلى إثبات الذات، والحاجة إلى الاستقرار الباطني، والحاجة إلى الاطمئنان النفسي، وغيرها من الحاجات النفسية والمعنوية.
والعمل يقوي كيان الانسان المعنوي، كما أنه يصفي الروح، ويصقل الضمير الانساني، ويجلي المواهب الباطنة، ويهذب النفس الانسانية، وينمي الروح الاجتماعية، ويصنع الإرادة القوية.


2 ـ توفير المتطلبات المادية:

العمل هو الذي يجعل الانسان قادراً على توفير حاجاته المادية، من أكل وشرب ومسكن وسيارة وغيرها من اللوازم الضرورية والثانوية في حياة الشباب، فالعمل ضرورة حياتية وشخصية، فلا حياة سعيدة لمن لا عمل له، إذ يفقد القدرة على توفير ما يحتاج إليه من لوازم وحاجات لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها لأي إنسان كان، ولذلك يسعى كل إنسان إلى تأمين عمل مناسب له كي يتمكن من إشباع حاجاته المادية والأساسية.


3 ـ تنشيط الاقتصاد:

إن توظيف الشباب يحقق تنشيطاً للاقتصاد، إذ أن الاقتصاد عبارة عن دورة مالية، أضف إلى ذلك أن لدى الشباب من القدرات والإمكانات والفاعلية والحماس والطموح والنشاط ما يساهم في تنمية الاقتصاد، وخلق روح جديدة فيه.
ومن دون توظيف الشباب يتعذر دفع عجلة الاقتصاد، خصوصاً إذا علمنا أن أعلى نسبة في القوى العاملة هي تلك التي تضم شريحة الشباب.


4 ـ الحفاظ على الأمن الاجتماعي:

يؤدي توفير فرص وظيفية للشباب إلى خلق حالة من الأمن الاجتماعي، في حين أن البطالة وعدم قدرة الشباب في الحصول على الوظائف والأعمال المناسبة يساهم في انتشار الجرائم، وكثرة السرقات، مما يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالأمن الاجتماعي العام. ومع الأسف نشوف نسبة البطالة تزيد الحين.
وخلق المزيد من الوظائف لجيل الشباب يساهم كذلك في دفع عجلة الحياة الاجتماعية إلى الأمام، إذ أن كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع الانساني عندما يعمل يشعر أنه عضو فعال في المجتمع، وأنه مساهم في التنمية الاجتماعية، وبالتالي يهمه الحفاظ على البيئة الاجتماعية، وعلى الأمن الاجتماعي، باعتباره الضمان للحياة الاجتماعية السعيدة.


5 ـ البناء الحضاري:

إن البناء الحضاري يبدأ من بناء الشباب وإعدادهم إعداداً متكاملاً ومتوازناً كي يكونوا بمستوى البناء والتحدي الحضاري، والمنافسة الحضارية بين الأمم والشعوب.
والتقدم في مجال العمل والصناعة والاقتصاد من محاور البناء الحضاري، وهذا ما لا يمكن تحقيقه إلا عندما يتحول الشباب إلى قوة عاملة وفاعلة ومنتجة.
إن توظيف عقول الشباب، واستثمار قدراتهم ومواهبهم، والاهتمام الخاص بالأذكياء والموهوبين، وتشجيع روح الإبداع والابتكار والاختراع والاكتشاف.. هي من الخطوات الرئيسة نحو بناء حضاري مشرق، ونهضة علمية زاهرة.


منقول

مع اطيب تحياتي

----------


## رنيم الحب

فعـــــــــلآ العمل له عدة فوائد .. 
فبالعمـــل يشعر الفرد بالراحة والطمأنينه 
ويشعر بأنه عضـو فعال وله وجود وكيـان 
ولايشعر بالذل والأنكسـار أمام من هم أرقى منه مستوى 
ويستطيع أن يحقق رغباته دون أن يحتاج الى أي أحد يمن عليه 
فالعمــل ضرورة ملحة من ضروريات الحياة الصعبة 

يسلموو أخـــــــوي .. 
**أمل السعادة ** 
على موضوعك المفيــد .. 
وربـــي يوفق جميع الشباب بأعمال مناسبة لهـــم 
تحياااااتي القلبية ..
.×.رنيـــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## دمعة قلم

تسلم خيي امل السعادة على هذه الاعمال المفيدة جميلة والله تسلم وبنتظار جديدك ومسامحة على التأخير في قراءة موضوعك تحياتي

----------


## أمل السعادة

> فعـــــــــلآ العمل له عدة فوائد .. 
> 
> فبالعمـــل يشعر الفرد بالراحة والطمأنينه 
> ويشعر بأنه عضـو فعال وله وجود وكيـان 
> ولايشعر بالذل والأنكسـار أمام من هم أرقى منه مستوى 
> ويستطيع أن يحقق رغباته دون أن يحتاج الى أي أحد يمن عليه 
> فالعمــل ضرورة ملحة من ضروريات الحياة الصعبة  
> يسلموو أخـــــــوي .. 
> **أمل السعادة ** 
> ...



شاكر لك مرورك وتعليقك رنيمو

لاعدمنا هالطلة

مع اطيب تحياتي

----------


## أمل السعادة

> تسلم خيي امل السعادة على هذه الاعمال المفيدة جميلة والله تسلم وبنتظار جديدك ومسامحة على التأخير في قراءة موضوعك تحياتي



  الشكر لك اخوك على مرورك

لاعدمنا وجودك

مع اطيب تحياتي

----------


## علي عبد الباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد





> قال تعالى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون)





لكل شي شيئ ثمرة واجمل ثمرة  هي .... ثمرة العمل الذي تعمله بيديك

تحاتي.........

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

نعم للعمل عدة فوائد
فعندما نعمل نشعر بقيمتنا ونحقق شيئاً من ذاتنا
وشعورنا بالرضا عن أنفسنا وعدم الحاجة للآخرين
فهو شعور به الكثير من المذلة والإنكسار 
عندما تمد يدك لتأخذ حسنة من غيرك 
مهما كانت صلته بك فهو شعور مؤلم حقاً
فالحياة صعبة جداً
ومتطلباتها كثيرة ومرهقة للكثير من الناس
لذا فالعمل والمثابرة هو الحل الوحيد

أخوي : أمل السعاده
طرح مفيد وقيم جداً 
يعطيك الله ألف عافيه
وما ننحرم من مواضيعك القيمة والمميزة
دمت بخير وسعاده
في أمان الله



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------

